# mosconi pro 4/10 just ordered



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

So i just got conformation that my new mosconi 4/10 amp is on the way !
good thing i did not wait on this there were like 2 left in the country , my rep from orca said . 

im super excited about this amp ! the dsp bypass is perfect for how im using it with the helix dsp pro . should have plenty of power for my thesis 3.0 and tempo 10 , set , and a compact chassis is just what i need to maintain my stealth install .


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

There is one of these slated to go into my daily, along with some other obscene items.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

Where is this in the line above a as ? I’m looking at one of these as well


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

spread5150 said:


> Where is this in the line above a as ? I’m looking at one of these as well


It's different than AS. Similar price point.


----------



## vigsa (Oct 24, 2017)

*4/10 or 5/30*

Hi. My first post here although I have been a silent observer for almost a year. I am from India and car audio is my new found passion. I just bought a 6to8 aerospace and I am looking to buy the 4/10 pro or 5/30 for my 2 way active system Audible Physics system with subwoofer. Since this is a new amp, please give me some inputs regarding the buy. Thanks


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/10 or 5/30*



vigsa said:


> I am from India and car audio is my new found passion. please give me some inputs regarding the buy. Thanks


Please contact BBW Distributors in Delhi. They are the oficial importers of Mosconi into India.. They will help you get the amp.


----------



## vigsa (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: 4/10 or 5/30*



Pr_007 said:


> Please contact BBW Distributors in Delhi. They are the oficial importers of Mosconi into India.. They will help you get the amp.


Thanks


----------



## vigsa (Oct 24, 2017)

looking for users' opinion on the 4/10 pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

vigsa said:


> looking for users' opinion on the 4/10 pro


the 4/10 pro is a great amp very quiet and powerful , and for its size im very impressed .


----------

